#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  BS EN ISO 50001:2018 Energy management systems - Requirements with guidance for use (

## John Keys

Please,
Anyone can post BS EN ISO 50001:2018 Energy management systems - Requirements with guidance for use (ISO 50001:2018)


Thank youSee More: BS EN ISO 50001:2018 Energy management systems - Requirements with guidance for use (

----------


## lakshitseth

> Please,
> Anyone can post BS EN ISO 50001:2018 Energy management systems - Requirements with guidance for use (ISO 50001:2018)
> Thank you



Please find..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks

----------


## abraxas

Thanks comrader

----------


## John Keys

Thanks a lot my friend, bless you!

----------


## bilalqasim

Many thanks

----------


## racp12

Mr. lakshitseth, Thank you very much

----------


## dinupandi

Thank you very much

----------


## tayyabses

Thank you very much.

----------


## Tissa1969

Thank you very much Lakshitseth

----------


## nuramzan132

Thank you very much....

----------


## mdjaved91

can somebody please reupload the link....plss

----------


## lalimadhu

Sir 
i am unable to open the link shall appreciate if you can please send me by e mail, lalimadhu@gmail.com 
thanks & Regards


M A ChariSee More: BS EN ISO 50001:2018 Energy management systems - Requirements with guidance for use (

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly re-upload since the file is no longer avaiable.

----------


## Tusha

> Kindly re-upload since the file is no longer avaiable.



here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## navalbashar

Can someone upload the file again? Link is not working now

----------


## f81aa

> Can someone upload the file again? Link is not working now



navalbashar: I checked the link given by Tusha, post #15, and it works

----------


## waelgs

Hi,
document is not available in the given link. Could you update the link

----------


## mdjaved91

please share the file or new link please dear members

----------


## Tusha

> please share the file or new link please dear members



here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

